# Need advice on Sirius issue...



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

I recently bought a new car and with it came 1 year free of Sirius service. I never thought I'd like the service, but I love it. I listen to it most of the time now. I like it so much, I decided that I would spring for the extra $3.00 a month and sign up for the internet access (so I can listen at work) and on my iPhone.

So, on Friday (9/4) I went to the web site and added the Premium Internet Service to my existing account. Everything seemed to go fine as far as adding it. It showed up on the "My Account" page immediately. Clicking the "Media Player" link at the top of the web site however, that was the first sign that something did not go right.

Clicking the link prompted me for my UserID/Password. Entering it gave me a message stating that I must add Premium Internet service. Huh? I just did that.

So I wait an hour thinking their systems maybe have to activate something. Still get the same message an hour later. I install the iPhone application and get a similar message about basic accounts being restricted.

So, I call them. This guy looks at my account, says everything seems ok and then tells me that there's a problem with their systems and they expect to have it corrected in 2 days or so. Uh... ok. So, I hang up and start looking around the web.

I find posts telling me that things are working fine. I then sign up for the free 7 day trial under a new user ID/password. Guess what, it works flawlessly with that new user ID/password. I listen via my computer for a few hours without issue. I listen via my iPhone without any issues. I try my master user ID/password and it still won't work. 

Over the weekend I go back and forth with Sirius email support telling them everything. One time they say they've been able to listen via my account just fine. Another time later on, they tell me the same story about their system not working and that I have to wait two days to fix it. In the mean time, they credit my account for 1 month free of Prem. Internet... just great... if I can't even use it! One time they even told me that the message about "Basic accounts" being "Restricted" was a message from AT&T, not from Sirius. WHA? Seriously? I had sent them a screen shot of the SIRIUS iPhone app!

So, flash forward to today... I go into my account and change my username and password to something completely different. Guess what? Now, I can open the media player on my computer. I can listen to the stream in "Standard" mode. As soon as I click the "Premium" button, I get a page telling me how to sign up for it. I still can not get anything from the iPhone app except the same old message about basic accounts being restricted. :hair::bang

I keep thinking that maybe I picked the wrong option for internet radio access or something along the way. I figure they'd see this and correct it if that was the case, but no. I also see in my billing history that it shows I signed up for PREMIUM Internet Access. I'm at a loss... 

Has anyone else experienced these issues? Any advice on what to tell the utterly useless CSRs?

Thanks and sorry for the long post/rant... 
Bob


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

SockMonkey said:


> Clicking the link prompted me for my UserID/Password. Entering it gave me a message stating that I must add Premium Internet service. Huh? I just did that.
> 
> Bob


The "premium" internet service is a joke. (not the service-GETTING IT ENABLED!!)

I signed up for an additional 2 years on my 3 XM radios in March to avoid the price increase which was "supposed" to give me continued free online streaming access AND upgrade my account to the "premium" service. Hah!

I don't use the internet streaming service but since I was entitled to it I decided to complain. What an adventure! It took almost a month of pestering and inquiring to get it working. Even though I have XM, it's the same goofed up outfit so I bet you are in for an adventure also. Sad thing is that you are PAYING for this service!


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, that's promising. Guess I'll be calling and canceling the add-on Internet service. Just let them ask me why... 

Good thing is, I haven't paid a dime yet. They credited me the $2.99 for the first month 2 days after I signed up because I can't get connected. I have a month to figure this out, but I don't know if it's worth the hassle.

I love the radio content. I am getting 1 year free with my car. My justification for signing up for the $2.99 plan was that I would use my free year more if I had other ways to listen. My new car is only an occasional driver, so for most of the year, that radio will not be on. Feels like such a waste.

Oh well... if anyone else has any ideas... I'd like to be able to call them and say, "Do this... I know someone who had the same problem and that fixed it."

Does anyone think that if they remove the service and then re-add it to my account that the problem will be corrected? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the problem is that you are on a 1-year free account. Neither Sirius or XM's account management works all that well for any kind of non-standard situation.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

shabadoo25 said:


> I think the problem is that you are on a 1-year free account. Neither Sirius or XM's account management works all that well for any kind of non-standard situation.


Thanks for the reminder of this thread. Last week, Friday (?), the service started working. I didn't call them again, but something was corrected and the iPhone app, as well as the premium stream on the web site, started working. I'm happy now. Dare I say they really did have a problem with their system? My guess is not, but we may never know.

Thanks.
Bob


----------

